# Lectura de un Mouse Optico



## btruden (May 27, 2009)

Hola gente de forosdeelectronica.. estoy con un tema que me tiene un poco inquieto.. Estuve investigando algo sobre la comunicación con un mouse PS2 de la cual encontre indormacion bastante completa, pero mi problema es que me gustaria saber como es la comunicación, o mejor dicho, los registros adicionales o diferentes que tiene un mouse optico por PS2... Es decir, como son los paquetes de información que envia, etc...

Bueno desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## Tomasito (May 27, 2009)

Que yo sepa, es exactamente igual la comunicación, ya sea mecánico u óptico el mouse.

El protocolo no cambia, sigue siendo PS2


----------



## enigmaelectronica (Dic 8, 2009)

puedes poner la informacion que  encontraste?

Me serviria para un proyecto el cual pretende rastrear un puntero en una pantalla


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Dic 8, 2009)

btruden dijo:


> ... Es decir, como son los paquetes de información que envia, etc...
> 
> Bueno desde ya muchas gracias.


 
La información es serial.

Manda paquetes de palabras y algunos bits para comprobación, luego continua y así suscesivamente.

Bits + bits de comprobación como sincronía.

-Ahora, siganme los buenos..!

Click..


----------

